# NOVEMBER DUCK CALL GIVEAWAY!



## nodakoutdoors.com

The sponsors have really come through this fall, and the user's this year have had a lot of opportunities at some great gear! Well it gets better again, with another duck call giveaway.

Fox & Pfortmiller are coming out with a lot of new and exciting calls this year (I can't let 'em all out of the bag yet...), one of them is the new duck call made from Corian...the *Super Flight Extreme Series*










It's also now available in the store:

Super Flight Extreme

I just got the call in today...cool! Corian is the expensive material used for nice counter tops in kitchens. It's very heavy and very dense. When I picked it up I could feel it right away. Honestly, I'm having troubles explaining it, it just feels and blows differently than any other call I've blown. I'll let the winner try to describe it more. 

This is a double reed call.

To win this call, all you have to do is reply to this post and thank Fox & Pfortmiller for supporting and sponsoring the site.

I'll pick a random 10 semi-finalists later this month...and as always, the NASDAQ closing that day will decide the winner.

Good luck everyone and I'll be the first to say thanks to F & P!


----------



## PJ

Thanks guys. Sign me up!


----------



## kingme88

Thank you to Fox & Pfortmiller for supporting and sponsoring the site.


----------



## FLOYD

Thanks. I'm in.


----------



## BenelliBlaster

Looks like a great call and thanks for sponsoring!


----------



## joespiek

Thanks for sponsoring the site, hope I win


----------



## Booster

Thanks. I am sure it will work well for me :beer:


----------



## quackattack

hey do u have to be a "supporting member" to be in the drawing?
because if you don't then i'm in and if you do my check just got put in the mail today to be a member so that has to count! :lol:

:beer:


----------



## rickygdogg

thanks Fox & Pfortmiller! looks like an interesting call.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Sign me up also and thanks again to the sponsor and the site for the opportunity!


----------



## J.D.

Thanks guys - Im in!


----------



## Goosepride

Sounds good to me! Anxious to try one out!


----------



## Shu

Thanks for sponsoring Nodak Outdoors - count me in.


----------



## mallardhunter

Thanks for sponsoring, throw me in thanks.


----------



## nickle ditch

Thanks and put me in please.


----------



## Bob Kellam

Welcome back 
please enter my name.

Bob


----------



## NDHONKER

PLEASE SIGN ME UP. THANK YOU


----------



## purepower

Hey, sign me up......Thanks for sponsering it all couldnt have been done with out u guys.


----------



## jmmshadow

thanks guys, sign me up.


----------



## tvtrav

Looks like a great call......I'm In!!

:lol:


----------



## Kansas Kid

Thank you so much. I met them a couple months ago and they are very nice guys.


----------



## Scraper

Danke F&P! Welcome to the site!


----------



## Maverick

Thanks guys!!!I need as new duck call as well! Sign me up!


----------



## goose_slayer

Hey thanx Fox & Pfortmiller, it looks like neat looking call. Im sure it sounds as good as it looks. Again thanks. Count me in on the drawing


----------



## goose_killer90

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller !!! im in


----------



## tombuddy_90

thanks alot for sponsering this great website.

thomas


----------



## win4win

Wow gorgeous call.

Please sign me up! :beer:


----------



## Ima870man

Thanks for supporting this web site, and for the chance at the great call, Fox & Pfortmiller.

Ima870man


----------



## Simple

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller for supporting this site and thanks Chris for all your hard work.


----------



## jhegg

Thanks guys for sponsering the site.

ps: I never win anything, but it's fun to try! :beer:


----------



## take EM' close

Thanks for sponsoring the site..... great appreciate it and hope I win. Looks like an awesome call!!!!!!


----------



## german wirehair #1

Thanks for sponsoring


----------



## Pesticidal

Another great sponsor! Thanks, Fox & Pfortmiller for supporting and sponsoring the site.


----------



## mngooser

Awesome looking call guys. Thanks and please sign me up.


----------



## QuackerSmacker

thanks sponsoring the site.


----------



## zx2dxz

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller! and major props Chris for throwing these things together for us

lata, 2d


----------



## pintailjoe

Thanks guys good luck with the calls :beer:


----------



## Splake

thanks guys, sign me up.


----------



## muzzy

Thank you.


----------



## Acemallard

Sweet F and P thanks for comming on board.

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER


----------



## fallflighter

Thanks for the support to the site
Please put my name in the hat 
Thanks for everything


----------



## J Zumbo

Thank you for your support and I am looking forward to giving the new call a try. Thanks


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Thank you very much for this opportunity.


----------



## DUBEWE

thank you Fox & Pfortmiller for supporting and sponsoring the site.


----------



## turkishgold11

Thanks for the opportunty Fox & Pfortmiller, chris please enter me in!!
!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## Trigger

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller for supporting this site. Count me in!


----------



## Drew Willemsen

Thanks both to Chris and Fox & Pfortmiller!! :beer:


----------



## Decoyer

Thanks guys and sign me up


----------



## DuckBuster

Thanks again guys!!!


----------



## SiouxperDave25

Thanks guys.


----------



## bubolc

Thanks Guys! Count me in.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Sign me up!

Welcome to this great site ! :beer:


----------



## Ithaca1

Please sign me up. Thanks!!


----------



## Squeeker

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller (and Chris) for the draw...Count me in too!


----------



## Field Hunter

Thanks,
Put me in.


----------



## northdakotakid

count me in


----------



## leadshot

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller and Chris for the chance . The call looks very interesting.


----------



## northdakotakid

sorry ... count me in and thanks for your support


----------



## mbitz

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller!!


----------



## fishhook

Wow....how bout a little more love for the sponsers u have ......now i should take the 10 minutes and become a member  

thanks for the opportunity!! k:


----------



## tumblebuck

Thanks P and F!!!

Sign me up!


----------



## smalls

Thanks! Please sign me up...

And if I can't win, please let booster win, because he apparently doesn't have a duck call...


----------



## jamartinmg2

I'm in! Thank you!!


----------



## MossyMO

Thanks, count me in !!!


----------



## dgyer

Thanks for the offer and welcome to the site!


----------



## BRYAN_REMER

Thanks guys, sign me up.


----------



## Canada_Hunter

thanks,count me in


----------



## Slider_01

Count me in!


----------



## buddha

Neat looking call, thanx Fox and Pfortmiller, sign me up. Good hunting to all.


----------



## Ref

Thanks. Count me in.


----------



## drewmartig

looks like an awesome call, Thanks F&P! Count me in!


----------



## DeltaBoy

Thanks guys! Sign me up...


----------



## Gunner

Thanks, I'm in.


----------



## djleye

Thanks F & P............!!!!!


----------



## Goosehunter04

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller :beer:


----------



## jp

most super.
Add me to the mix.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller for supporting and sponsoring the site.


----------



## KEN W

Thanks...count me in!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

:beer:


----------



## RWHONKER

Thanks guys. Sign me up too!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## north14

Thanks and welcome aboard!


----------



## khurrum

Thanks, Im in


----------



## illsheds

thank you for sponsoring,


----------



## Extrema Hunter

Looks like a great call


----------



## bioman

Thanks guys, please sign me up.


----------



## goose killer

Thanks for sponsoring this sight and you also have awesome calls!


----------



## FACE

THANX!


----------



## dblkluk

Thanks guys!! count me in!


----------



## boelke116

I'll have one.


----------



## duckme

sign me up thanks


----------



## Marlo

WhoooHOOOO!


----------



## wabbithunter

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller for supporting and sponsoring the site.


----------



## WARDEN247

Thanks to Fox & Pfortmiller for sponsoring NoDak outdoors. If that call sounds as good as it looks we will all be happy. Thanks, count me in please.


----------



## bear04

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller. count me in

_______________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## MSG Rude

Thanks folks and roll the dice for me.


----------



## gandergrinder

Thanks guys please put me in.


----------



## Eric Hustad

I'm in, thanks guys!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Sign me up... :beer:


----------



## duckslayer

Thanks Chris and F&P!


----------



## Townsend

Thanks for sponsoring!


----------



## nwj

Thanks!


----------



## fowlfoolr

Looks like a great call thanks for the sponsorship.

Layne


----------



## Niles Short

Thanks  I will give it a try


----------



## muskat

Thanks P & F, throw me in.


----------



## Birds to Big Game

I have been looking for a new duck call. This would help a lot.


----------



## tango6

Thank You P & F, I'am in


----------



## wtrfwlr

Thanks for your support!!
Good luck hunting everybody


----------



## Reed

Thanks Guys


----------



## zettler

All the way from Illinois,

My genuine appreciation and thank you goes out to Fox & Pfortmiller for supporting and sponsoring NoDakOutdoors!

Wow, my 100th post!


----------



## southdakbearfan

Im in too, thanks for sponsoring a great site.


----------



## goose0613

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller!


----------



## headshot_4

nice looking call.....thank you


----------



## duckbuster808

THANKS F and P! Thanks for the support and welcome to the site!!!


----------



## 10gagoosin

Thanks for sponsoring the site and the chance for a great call.


----------



## Water Swater

Thanks sign me up!


----------



## Ryan_Todd

thanks guys and please throw me in.


----------



## goosehtr4life

thanks for the oppourtunity
:beer:


----------



## LOSTINTHEWOODS

That is one great looking call, it would like to see that call on my lanyard! Thanks for the donation!!!


----------



## goosehtr4life

thanks!!!


----------



## goose1965

Thanks fot he chance Fox & Pfortmiller. And thank you also chris.


----------



## Labsroc01

Thanks guys! Count me in!


----------



## nebraska bow hunter

Sound great would love to try one out.


----------



## kgpeterson

Thanks Guys. Sign me up. looks like an interesting new idea.
kp


----------



## 1lessdog

Thanks, I'm in


----------



## Tony Vandemore

Count me in, thanks Fox & Pfortmiller and the Nodak outdoors gang.


----------



## octnov

11-5-04
Please count me in ! Thanks for the support.
Sid


----------



## Leo Porcello

Thank you for the chance!!


----------



## pointer99

thanks for your sponsorship. kindly add me to the drawing please.

pointer


----------



## mr.trooper

Thanks for sponsoring this Page! ill have a go at it, please put me down also.


----------



## GooseKiller

:lol: Thanks alot for sponsoring the great Nodakoutdoors site Fox & Pfortmiller! I wish you the best of luck with your new calls and I will be glad to entered into the drawing! Thanks again! :lol:


----------



## skyball

Thanks for the chance, I'm in!


----------



## Live To Hunt

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller for sponsoring and the chance at a new call. I'm in.


----------



## mattfiala2

THanks for making this the greatest forum on the net


----------



## mbartel

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller for supporting and sponsoring the site.


----------



## Jordan

Count me in please.

:^D


----------



## Bowhuntinfool

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller for sponsoring this website and the outdoor enthusiasts that frequent it. Also a big thanks to Nodak Outdoors for this opportunity.

:thumb:


----------



## PASS SHOOTEM

Thanks for the support and sponsoring Fox & Pfortmiller.

The call looks great!


----------



## CobisCaller

Count me in!
Thanks for sponsoring this site.


----------



## oldhunter

*Count me in, thanks Fox & Pfortmiller and the Nodak outdoors gang.*


----------



## huntinggirl

I'm new to this site and new to hunting but am very excited to get out there and learn more. I went duck/goose hunting for the first time this year and had a blast! I could use my own personal duck call ~ what a great place for me to start!! Thanks to Fox & Pfortmiller for supporting and sponsoring the site.


----------



## Jimr

I also am very new... :withstupid: ..lol... but this site rocks..thanks FOX :beer:


----------



## JRB

Thank You Fox and Pfortmiller for supporting NoDak Outdoors! It seems we are always looking for new toys, glad you are meeting our needs!


----------



## lordfrosty

Thanks guys............count me in too.


----------



## dunkonu

Thanks, sign me up


----------



## backwater

Thanks for the oppertunity, sign me up.


----------



## pappyhat

THANKS F & P, NICE LOOKING CALL, ADD ME TO THE LIST....


----------



## tjz123

I'm in.


----------



## NDMALLARD

thanks and I want in!


----------



## Ty

thanks alot guys. Sounds like its a great quality call. Love to see the smaller call making companies get their name out. Id love to give it a go and talk all over the net on how I love their calls.

I wonder if they have any single reed competition calls?

THANKS FOR SUPPORTING THE SITE!!!!!!


----------



## D_Hage

Thanks for the support, add my name to the list :lol:


----------



## Madison

thanks for the chance, put me in..

madison


----------



## grnhead

Thank you to Fox & Pfortmiller for supporting and sponsoring the site. Sign me up


----------



## MSG Rude

Like white on rice and a fat boy on a birthday cake, I'm in.


----------



## Bonham

Thank you to to Fox & Pfortmiller for supporting and sponsoring the site.


----------



## birddog131

Hey guys. I could have sworn that I responded to this but I couldn't find my message:
I would like to say thanks to Fox & Pfortmiller who are supposed to be coming out with a lot of new and exciting calls this year....I saw Chris post that they have one coming out in Corian, and I had to smile! The stuff is tough, cheap (to manufacture) and pretty....I think these guys are going to do quite all right....roger that buddy.
NSO


----------



## OD_Crew

I'm new here also, this site looks really good, I would love to win a call, just purchased a tim grounds hen talk call. As always a big thank you goes out to the advertisers, site admins and members. Count me in.


----------



## waterwolf

Thanks for joining. count me in.


----------



## duckhunter135

looks like a good call sign me up because i really need a new one

Thanks guys for supporting this site


----------



## Chris Benson

I want in too please! Thanks for the chance.


----------



## iLoveMySchnauzer

Fox & Pftortmiller, thanks so much for supporting and sponsoring this sight!!!!! You are seriously the best duck call company i know of! 
God bless!


----------



## Stelz

Thanks F & P

All the support is great!!!

Nice idea with Corian- I install tops, this stuff is heavy and dense, should make a great call guys!!!


----------



## JERMISCH

:withstupid:

THANX F&P


----------



## gooseroller

Sign me up Thank you


----------



## Mallyard

*Thanks guys!*


----------



## StillKillsTheOldWay

I have never owned any of their calls, but have heard great things about them. Thank you to Fox & Pfortmiller for supporting and sponsoring the site!!


----------



## lk5882

THANKS to 'Fox and Pfortmiller' for sponsoring a great website!
I just found 'NoDak Outdoors'today for the first time. I'm impressed!
I will be back often to check it out. :thumb:


----------



## Drew W

thanx guies much appreacheated


----------



## Chris Schulz

thank you.. im in if the give away is still on


----------



## ifm

Thank you to Fox & Pfortmiller for supporting and sponsoring the site.


----------



## TVernon

Thank you Fox & Pfortmiller!!! Please include me.
Travis


----------



## Drixmein

Thanks F & P for helping us fight the good fight.


----------



## scrollmaster

Absolutely thanks to Fox & Pfortmiller for sponsoring this site and for the promo's. Be sure to sign me up as well.


----------



## nutmeg honkers

Thank you Fox & Pfortmiller!


----------



## Goodfella

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller

I'm in


----------



## bassmaster

Thanks guys!


----------



## dieyouduck

Thanks for Sponsoring this great website


----------



## Snow Hunter

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller for supporting and sponsoring the site. 
Sign me up Chris.


----------



## BirdCrusher

Thank you F & P for supporting the sight. :beer:


----------



## grnhead

Thanks for the opportunity guys. Sign me up!


----------



## puddlejumper

NICE CALL, Fox & Pfortmiller thanks for sponsoring the site, and the opportunity. 
Please add me to the contest, Chris.


----------



## Choclab

Thank you to Fox and Pfortmiller for their continued support. I have a couple of your calls and they are really good. KEep it up.


----------



## Choclab

Thank you to Fox and Pfortmiller for their continued support. I have a couple of your calls and they are really good. KEep it up.


----------



## Choclab

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller for your support. l love your calls.
Sign me up


----------



## BLTD

thanks Fox & Pfortmiller for supporting and sponsoring the site.


----------



## goldrushnd

Thank you to Fox & Pfortmiller


----------



## mesrg3

Thank you to Fox & Pfortmiller for sponsoring the site. This is a very helpful forum and with your support it will grow up even more. 
It surely looks like and awesome call! I can't wait to give it a try!


----------



## BigDaddy

Thank you Smith & Pfortmiller. Great looking call.


----------



## TANATA

Damn never saw this! I'm in


----------



## turning green

Thanks F & P!!!! Count me in! You guys are sponsoring a sight that I feel has a lot of good things going for it!


----------



## Draker16

Thank you Fox & Pfortmiller for sponsering the greatest website for North Dakota hunters on the web, hands down!!!!!


----------



## northdakotakid

thanks for the effort


----------



## tateandnoahspa

Many thanks to Fox and Pfortmiller - count me in!!!


----------



## Duck Commander

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller. Count me in


----------



## Niles Short

put me in since the lottery isn't working out


----------



## huntinmo

Thank you to Fox & Pfortmiller for supporting and sponsoring the site.


----------



## Final Approach

Thanks for sponsoring. Hope to be the winner.


----------



## Gary Bottger

Thank you to Fox & Pfortmiller for supporting and sponsoring the site.


----------



## tateandnoahspa

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller - count me in.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

The Giveaway has ended! Thank to everyone who signed up, and thank you Fox & Pfortmiller for the call.

Here are the 10 finalists. The NASDAQ closing on Monday, November 29th will decide the winner. If the final penny amount matches your number, you win!

1 - mallardhunter
2 - bubolc
3 - Niles Short
4 - skyball
5 - gooseroller
6 - scrollmaster
7 - 1lessdog
8 - Townsend
9 - Ithaca1
0 - win4win

Good luck to everyone!

:beer:


----------

